# Uber Doubles Rates During NYC Terror



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Articles like this piss me off! They want us to drive into dangerous areas and potentially get ourselves injured or killed for virtually no pay! we make peanuts at base rates and that's what these idiots expect even after a bomb goes off. Honestly, I wouldn't drive into an area under a terror attack for even 2x surge.

See article below:

http://www.wnd.com/2016/09/uber-doubles-rates-during-nyc-terror/

TRAUMATISED families caught up in the New York bomb blast have accused Uber of cashing in on the tragedy by charging almost double to take them home.

Furious passengers have taken to social media to slam the taxi firm in the wake of theblast that killed one person and left 24 injured in the Manhattan area of the city.


TWITTER / SARAH BERTOLOZZI
1
A screenshot from the Uber app showing surged prices in New York last night
COME ON @Uber ???? 1.8 surge pricing after explosion in #Chelsea? I'm disgusted. People are trying to get home safe. Shame on you #DeleteApp

- Jessica Keenan Wynn (@JessicaKWynn) September 18, 2016

Wally A. @whatiswally
My $11 usual ride home to #Chelsea from Midtown Manhattan was $32 thanks to surge pricing from @Uber cause of #ChelseaExplosion thanks

9:59 PM - 17 Sep 2016

 33 Retweets

 33 likes
 Follow
Shaun King

✔@ShaunKing
This is true. My family and I were out in Manhattan and many of our train lines were closed. Uber prices surged up. https://twitter.com/JessicaKWynn/status/777353376510144512 &#8230;

10:34 PM - 17 Sep 2016

 559559 Retweets
 899899 likes
Uber reportedly charged between 1.4 and 3 times the standard fare with one city worker saying he had to pay twice as much as usual.

Mortgage broker Nick Lalli said: "Just trying to get home from the city and Uber f****** doubled the surge price."

Another Twitter user said: "My $11 usual ride home to Chelsea from Midtown Manhattan was $32 thanks to surge pricing from Uber because of the Chelsea explosion, thanks."

*TERROR IN NEW YORK *
'Homemade bomb' that ripped through Manhattan injuring 24 WAS an 'obvious act of terrorism', officials confirm - as 1,000 extra cops take to the streets



*'EVERYBODY OFF THE STREET'*
Harrowing screams of terrified woman heard as footage shows aftermath of bomb blast

Jessica Keenan Wynn wrote: "Come on Uber, 1.8 surge pricing after explosion in Chelsea? I'm disgusted. People are trying to get home safe. Shame on you."

Earlier in the evening Uber posted a tweet saying they had removed surge pricing in the Chelsea area but passengers in other areas of Manhattan said they were still being charged higher than normal fares.


Follow
❁Jaclyn Sciara❁ @JaclynSciara
Dear @Uber, why did you surge your prices 200% when people in nyc are trying to get home safe? I paid half my arm to get home last night.

5:14 AM - 18 Sep 2016

 11 Retweet

 55 likes
Brittany and I successfully made our way out of Manhattan and into NJ and are fine with everything except uber's surge pricing

- Marci Mason (@marciesque) September 18, 2016

Sarah Bertolozzi was in Manhattan and posted what appeared to be a screengrab from the app that showed her fare being 1.8 times higher than usual.

Shaun King, a journalist at the New York Daily News, said reports of higher fares were true after he and his family found themselves stranded in the same part of the city.


Follow
Michael Cohen

✔@MichaelCohen212
#NYCExplosion causes residents to attempt to get home. #Uber taking total advantage of chaos and surcharging passengers 1.4 to 1.8 times.

10:53 PM - 17 Sep 2016 · Manhattan, NY, United States

 269269 Retweets

 269269 likes
 Follow
Devon @McFleury_D
@Uber_Support Way to surge your prices right after the Chelsea explosion today. Definitely deleting my app and never using you again.

12:07 AM - 18 Sep 2016
11 Retweets 11 like

He wrote on Twitter: "My family and I were out in Manhattan and many of our train lines were closed. Uber prices surged up."

Michael Cohen, executive vice president of The Trump Organisation and special counsel to the presidential nominee, said: "NYC explosion causes residents to attempt to get home. Uber taking total advantage of chaos and surcharging passengers 1.4 to 1.8 times."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All this bad press.
Next time ,SHUT THE APP. DOWN.
Announce " in the interest of Public Safety and the safety of our drivers whom we love,Uber has suspended operations until order has been restored. That is all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sicky said:


> Articles like this piss me off! They want us to drive into dangerous areas and potentially get ourselves injured or killed for virtually no pay! we make peanuts at base rates and that's what these idiots expect even after a bomb goes off. Honestly, I wouldn't drive into an area under a terror attack for even 2x surge.
> 
> See article below:
> 
> ...


They are lucky Uber did not allow surge to go higher than 1.8 !
I am sure it would have gone much higher without interference !


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

These people act like we owe them free rides whenever and wherever they wish to go. Bomb went off? pick me up at ground zero and don't expect more than $2.40 for your time and expenses.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They are lucky Uber did not allow surge to go higher than 1.8 !
> I am sure it would have gone much higher without interference !


If they let rates go to 3x or 4x, I'm sure many more people would have been able to get out of the affected area. holding a 1.8x surge price probably inhibited most passengers from getting rides.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I guess we should work for free because they say so. It's clearly our fault a bomb went off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sicky said:


> If they let rates go to 3x or 4x, I'm sure many more people would have been able to get out of the affected area. holding a 1.8x surge price probably inhibited most passengers from getting rides.


You KNOW that rate was SUPPRESSED !
Why didn't they take a Taxi?
If they didn't like the price,why did they take it ?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

A lot of states have anti-gouging laws on the books to prevent vendors from taking advantage of the situation during public safety emergencies. I bet New York has such a law.

I don't think the Uber computer had a choice in the matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of states have anti-gouging laws on the books to prevent vendors from taking advantage of the situation during public safety emergencies. I bet New York has such a law.
> 
> I don't think the Uber computer had a choice in the matter.


Give the riders $5.00 off on future rides. Uber should just double rates ALL the time.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Give the riders $5.00 off on future rides. Uber should just double rates ALL the time.


The problem with that is that Uber would lose market share. They'd love to raise rates (although not the amount paid out to partners) and would do so if they could.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It would be different if Uber only raised rates during a terror act, obviously the algorithm is simply designed to go up during busy activity, no matter what that activity is. These entitled pax just want to create a reason not to have to pay more, that's the only reason for complaining.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Give the riders $5.00 off on future rides. Uber should just double rates ALL the time.


Exactly, that's good customer service. Don't punish the workers, give something back to all NYC PAX that day and probably call it a write off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It would be different if Uber only raised rates during a terror act, obviously the algorithm is simply designed to go up during busy activity, no matter what that activity is. These entitled pax just want to create a reason not to have to pay more, that's the only reason for complaining.


Who established that expectation ?
UBER


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It would be different if Uber only raised rates during a terror act, obviously the algorithm is simply designed to go up during busy activity, no matter what that activity is. These entitled pax just want to create a reason not to have to pay more, that's the only reason for complaining.


This is the message from the Attorney General of New York, in regards to what constitutes "gouging", according to the state law.

I don't think it really makes a difference whether or not a computer algorithm is adjusting the price, or if is just a merchant acting on his own. The AG specifically cites livery services as subject to the law

*Price Gouging *

New York State's Price Gouging Law (General Business Law § 396-r) prohibits merchants from taking unfair advantage of consumers by selling goods or services for an "unconscionably excessive price" during an "abnormal disruption of the market," which would include Hurricane Sandy. The price gouging law covers New York State vendors, retailers and suppliers, including but not limited to supermarkets, gas stations, hardware stores, bodegas, delis, and taxi and livery cab drivers.

New York's price gouging law takes effect only upon the occurrence of triggering events that cause an "abnormal disruption of the market." An "abnormal disruption of the market" is defined as "any change in the market, whether actual or imminently threatened," that results from triggering events such as "weather events, power failures, strikes, civil disorder, war, military action, national or local emergency, or other causes." During an abnormal disruption of the market like Hurricane Sandy, all parties within the chain of distribution for any essential consumer goods or services are prohibited from charging unconscionably excessive prices. "Consumer goods" are defined by the statute as "those used, bought or rendered primarily for personal, family or household purposes." For example, gasoline, which is vital to the health, safety and welfare of consumers, is a "consumer good" under the terms of the statute. Therefore, retailers may not charge unconscionably excessive prices for gasoline during an abnormal disruption of the market.

New York's price gouging law does not specifically define what constitutes an "unconscionably excessive price." However, the statute provides that a price may be "unconscionably excessive" if: the amount charged represents a gross disparity between the price of the goods or services that were the subject of the transaction and their value measured by the price at which such consumer goods or services were sold or offered for sale by the vendor in the usual course of business immediately prior to the onset of the abnormal disruption of the market.

In other words, a "before-and-after" price analysis can be used as evidence of price gouging. Evidence that a price is unconscionably excessive may also include proof that "the amount charged grossly exceeded the price at which the same or similar goods or services were readily obtainable by other consumers in the trade area." However, a merchant may counter with evidence that additional costs not within its control were imposed for the goods or services. Notably, the price gouging law does not prohibit any disparity between the price charged before and after there is an abnormal disruption of the market. Rather, the statute prohibits a "gross disparity," when it is clear that a business is taking unfair advantage of consumers by charging unconscionably excessive prices, and increasing its profits, under severe circumstances that call for shared sacrifices.

Attorney General Schneiderman urged New Yorkers to call his office at 800-771-7755 or log on to his office's website to make a complaint.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1.8 surge is obviously not "unconscionably excessive price" to any reasonable person


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is the message from the Attorney General of New York, in regards to what constitutes "gouging", according to the state law.
> 
> I don't think it really makes a difference whether or not a computer algorithm is adjusting the price, or if is just a merchant acting on his own. The AG specifically cites livery services as subject to the law
> 
> ...


If I were Travis,I would suspend services next Terror Event.
Call it a safety issue.
No one could say a thing.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1.8 surge is obviously not "unconscionably excessive price" to any reasonable person


You're not dealing with reasonable people, you are dealing with government bureaucrats and their operations and policy manuals which tell them the procedures when a constituent complains about gouging.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You're not dealing with reasonable people, you are dealing with government bureaucrats and their operations and policy manuals which tell them the procedures when a constituent complains about gouging.


in any lawsuit they would be dealing with the reasonable person standard

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Reasonable+person+standard


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> in any lawsuit they would be dealing with the reasonable person standard
> 
> http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Reasonable+person+standard


In a lawsuit, of course you are right. But this isn't a lawsuit, its an Administrative Law determination. It won't make it to court, the AG will go to Uber with their complaint, and Uber will do what it can to avoid bad publicity by making refunds if necessary. The AG makes a proposal, Uber agrees, it never sees the inside of a court


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In a lawsuit, of course you are right. But this isn't a lawsuit, its an Administrative Law determination. It won't make it to court, the AG will go to Uber with their complaint, and Uber will do what it can to avoid bad publicity by making refunds if necessary. The AG makes a proposal, Uber agrees, it never sees the inside of a court


no matter what forum the same standard still applies


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

What about going threw some gang affiliated places. Detroit has some of the shitest rates and pick ppl up where theres gunshots all the time! Everyone wants free shit! 
We are not superman
We are drivers
First of all if how would uber predict a disaster
Also i bet there was no tip for saveing them


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

sicky said:


> If they let rates go to 3x or 4x, I'm sure many more people would have been able to get out of the affected area. holding a 1.8x surge price probably inhibited most passengers from getting rides.


Needless to say, you're correct.

Anti-gouging laws, the way they are written now, make it difficult for people in a lot of areas. After a Sandy or Katrina scale storm, its difficult to get construction crews from out of town into an area for repairs if they can't raise their fees.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

*


sicky said:



Articles like this piss me off!

Click to expand...

*
*Consider the source, from their own website, "WND has been the world's best-kept secret in Christian content." This is typical Christain/Catholic shaming; I know, I'm Catholic. *

*So yes, yes, SHAME that damn computer that makes decisions based on pure numbers without regard for HUMAN feelings in the moment, and SHAME the coders who did not run to their computers during this tragedy and shut down the surge option. *

*I was in Point Pleasant dropping off passengers RIGHT when they closed the chowder festival because of the bombing in Seaside Park and instead of ending the fare and driving away, I stayed to bring them home at the same non-surge rate. Guess if I played by the same logic, WND.COM should make me a hero.*

*These are the same people who cry like babies when there is a surge anyway and do not tip when drivers go above and beyond to help them.*

*Uber should shut down the app and warn drivers to leave the area next time. Let them rely on Yellow Cabs and soliciting Limo drivers.*


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> What about going threw some gang affiliated places. Detroit has some of the shitest rates and pick ppl up where theres gunshots all the time! Everyone wants free shit!
> We are not superman
> We are drivers
> First of all if how would uber predict a disaster
> Also i bet there was no tip for saveing them


I'm sure every rider asked for water since they had to run a couple blocks lol cheap bastards, if my life was in real danger I would pay 50000x surge to get out of dodge, guess pax don't value their lives. You only live once people!!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You KNOW that rate was SUPPRESSED !
> Why didn't they take a Taxi?
> If they didn't like the price,why did they take it ?


Ha-a taxi would take longer and still cost more than a 1.8 surge. They are complaining when it is by far the quickest and cheapest ride available.


----------



## lala2016 (Aug 14, 2016)

Uber riders are just too cheap gush. If there was no uber, wouldn't they pay more for a taxi!!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Attention Good Citizens of Gotham....GO TAKE A BUS, TAXI or SUBWAY!!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I recommend the cheapos take Fuber pool during terror events and natural disasters. It's much cheaper.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

funny how they want to get home safe but expect to put drivers lives at risk for a couple of bucks... with not even a tip.

If this were to happen in La i would be safely at home. Unless i see 9.9x surge. clearly pax don't respect you drivers enough to appreciate that we get them home safe and put our own lives in jeopardy. 

We put our lives at risk every weekend when we pick up aggressive drunks and bring people home safe and save them from a DUI. pax are so cheap and so ungrateful.

Pax feel it is our duty to save lives. Not even trained professionals like cops and firefighters put their lives at risk without that 100,000 salary, plus benefits. We get injured we don't even have medical coverage. lmao. 

If Uber treated drivers with respect and if pax would have instead thanked drivers for bringing them home safe.... and this were to happen in my market... i would be out there helping even at base rates.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

This is what happens when you artificially price under the real supply demand elasticity. Passengers think Uber is supposed to be cheap (drivers are subsidized by incentives) and complain when it's not i.e. surge. But the truth is the reason there is surge is because rates are not high enough for drivers to want to drive/be an Uber driver. If there was no surge watch and see how half of those people the app would say "no UberX available" is that what they want? Then guess what you walk home or find a cab!


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

This is the media's fault. Uber's worse criticism in the media is surge pricing during times of crisis. Almost everyone uses uber now and in any crisis the news will look to see how much uber charges during that time of panic. I wish there was real journalism about uber and showcase on how little drivers make and the bs we go through everyday. 

I think it's funny that people expect to be picked up with no surge when a city shuts down the subways and other major forms of transportation. Uber allows minor pax complaints to get credits for free rides. So now most pax find a way to complain about anything to get a free ride. It is so shameful.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

They should be glad they got home. I wouldn't have been in the area at all.


----------



## New2Diss (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> All this bad press.
> Next time ,SHUT THE APP. DOWN.
> Announce " in the interest of Public Safety and the safety of our drivers whom we love,Uber has suspended operations until order has been restored. That is all.


Tempest in a Teapot


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is the message from the Attorney General of New York, in regards to what constitutes "gouging", according to the state law.
> 
> I don't think it really makes a difference whether or not a computer algorithm is adjusting the price, or if is just a merchant acting on his own. The AG specifically cites livery services as subject to the law
> 
> ...





I_Like_Spam said:


> In a lawsuit, of course you are right. But this isn't a lawsuit, its an Administrative Law determination. It won't make it to court, the AG will go to Uber with their complaint, and Uber will do what it can to avoid bad publicity by making refunds if necessary. The AG makes a proposal, Uber agrees, it never sees the inside of a court


Well their is minimum wage requirements too. I don't see the government helping out when Uber drivers around the country are making peanuts. Government should keep there noise out of this one.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

NYC has public transportation, if I remember correctly. Not really sure why these people would complain about Ubers pricing.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber drivers as greedy and soulless as Uber iyself. If surge were more than 1.8 i bet all drivers from surrounding areas will rush in to surged area to take advantage. I am sure that 85% of drivers did not even think to offer at least one free ride. Most of drivers are immigrants and only thinking about money. It is sad but true. So i am not suprised by article. I think because of possible media response uber may refund trips. For riders who was *****ing about it i have good answer. STFU and request Uber tommorow to work again.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Terrible situation for those in Chelsea that are truly dealing with loss and injury. As for people that have complained about surge pricing, some even deleting their Uber app, great. You guys can eat cake.

I personally would have, if this happened in my area (L.A.) would have given free Uber trips to those _needing_ to get out or get away. But to those _opportunist_s, like the comment above me, DON'T TAKE UBER...EzPz.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This is the message from the Attorney General of New York, in regards to what constitutes "gouging", according to the state law.
> 
> I don't think it really makes a difference whether or not a computer algorithm is adjusting the price, or if is just a merchant acting on his own. The AG specifically cites livery services as subject to the law
> 
> ...


It could be argued that uber isn't a taxi or livery service, rather it's a technology company as they claim so this law wouldn't apply to them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, just WOW, what a sense of entitlement!

If my recollection serves me correctly, between snow storms in NYC and the bombing in Sydney, Uber agreed to cap surge fares at 2.1 in "natural disaster" situations. Even here in RDU land when it snows or ices we are capped at 2.1 which is not enough to mitigate the risk and extra time involved in getting to people. F em, let them walk.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Drivers cannot offer free rides without violating the law. Rates are not set by drivers, they are set by Uber.


And no insurance if the app isn't on a trip, you know the pax would screw the driver if there was an accident.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

How about hilary showing her aoft side and help these people out with her foundation thats made for helping out the weak  haha


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## New2Diss (Sep 19, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Uber drivers as greedy and soulless as Uber iyself. If surge were more than 1.8 i bet all drivers from surrounding areas will rush in to surged area to take advantage. I am sure that 85% of drivers did not even think to offer at least one free ride. Most of drivers are immigrants and only thinking about money. It is sad but true. So i am not suprised by article. I think because of possible media response uber may refund trips. For riders who was *****ing about it i have good answer. STFU and request Uber tommorow to work again.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

1.8 surge after the explosion.....thats it.....people are still complaining......wowww


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

No gov't can allow a demand based market survive, because such a market gives insufficient opportunity for graft.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Uber drivers as greedy and soulless as Uber iyself. If surge were more than 1.8 i bet all drivers from surrounding areas will rush in to surged area to take advantage.


You're sure eh?

Right this very second, surge is over 2x literally _right at my doorstep_

I'm still not rushing anywhere.



> I am sure that 85% of drivers did not even think to offer at least one free ride.


I would never consider offering a free ride to any stranger under any circumstance.



> Most of drivers are immigrants and only thinking about money.


Cute racism there. I was born in Oregon, btw.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Let _Rideshare _(TNC) die....passengers in general do not deserve it. Like stated before...they have Taxis, buses and other public transportation.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

People *****ing about a 2x surge.....it was 5.1x here last night on a sunday for no real reason. Id guess that was just a normal surge charge and not even because of the attacks. Honestly if they freeze surges we should all just start logging off. Terror attacks? Snow storm?? NO SURGE NO RIDE. Or you know make the prices like 80% of a taxi fare instead of 20% and just get rid of surges all together and just pay us what we are worth all day. These people *****ing are more than welcome to call a cab that pry still cost more than a 2x surge uber. **** these people.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If I were Travis,I would suspend services next Terror Event.
> Call it a safety issue.
> No one could say a thing.


Yeah how dare we increase prices when every other form of public transportation in the city is down.......These people should be saying shit like THANK GOD UBER GOT ME HOME FROM THE TERROR ATTACKS FOR ONLY $32. Instead they are all like "omg this immigrant uber driver drove into a terror attack and picked us up and tried to charge us more than the normal $11 we pay. What a greedy asshole, an american would have just gave us a free ride." Honestly if i picked someone up during something like that and they *****ed about the price I might just kick them out of my car.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

People will complain about everything. Uber pax are whiners cause uber allow them to. I like to hear from some of those pax who might have a husband or boyfriend who also drives for uber if they'll let them risk their life to uber people from the explosion at the normal rate. 

Prices of milk, eggs, and meat have gone up and down due to supply shortages from natural disaster. I bet the same pax complaining about uber surge pricing complained about the increase price of milk. Quit whining and take other public transportation. Oh why was the train line closed again?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

autofill said:


> People will complain about everything. Uber pax are whiners cause uber allow them to. I like to hear from some of those pax who might have a husband or boyfriend who also drives for uber if they'll let them risk their life to uber people from the explosion at the normal rate.
> 
> Prices of milk, eggs, and meat have gone up and down due to supply shortages from natural disaster. I bet the same pax complaining about uber surge pricing complained about the increase price of milk. Quit whining and take other public transportation. Oh why was the train line closed again?


But we are their _Personal Driver, _and the _Tip is in the Fare...

_


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

1.8 surge is still cheaper then a taxi


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

this was price gorging at its finest


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

What I cannot understand is how rates that are cheaper than a taxi can possibly be considered price gouging.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> this was price gorging at its finest


You made a claim, now the burden of proof is on you to back it up


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> You made a claim, now the burden of proof is on you to back it up


not my problem if you dont know what price gorging is


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> not my problem if you dont know what price gorging is


I've honestly actually never heard of price gorging


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I've honestly actually never heard of price gorging


John Wayne once wrote: "Life is hard, it's even harder when you're stupid"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> Drivers cannot offer free rides without violating the law. Rates are not set by drivers, they are set by Uber.


Bullshit. I give "free" rides to my friends and family all the time. I've even given a free ride to a lady with a walker who was lost in the medical center here.

You think you can't drive your friend somewhere for free because their car is not running?

You are not WORKING if you give someone a free ride, you're just a regular person. I know it seems like it, but you don't give that up just because you drive for Uber.

Anyway, even if that WERE the case, do you really think you'd be prosecuted for taking some injured person out of a bomb zone?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chitownXdriver said:


> I've honestly actually never heard of price gorging


It's what I do when the surge hits 5x. I love price gorging.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> not my problem if you dont know what price gorging is


Read the NYC laws regarding price GOUGING, it applies to taxis and transportation companies, uber is neither, it is a technology company.
If you were to argue that it is a transportation company how can you say it is price gouging when the price is less than that of a cab? You have to get your facts straight before you go around making ridiculous claims.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Read the NYC laws regarding price GOUGING, it applies to taxis and transportation companies, uber is neither, it is a technology company.
> If you were to argue that it is a transportation company how can you say it is price gouging when the price is less than that of a cab? You have to get your facts straight before you go around making ridiculous claims.


*Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the prices of good, services or commodities....

lol @ only applies to taxis and transportation companies


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> *Price gouging* is a pejorative term referring to when a seller spikes the prices of good, services or commodities....
> 
> lol @ only applies to taxis and transportation companies


New York State's Price Gouging Law (General Business Law § 396-r) prohibits merchants from taking unfair advantage of consumers by selling goods or services for an "unconscionably excessive price" during an "abnormal disruption of the market,"
Please explain how it's taking unfair advantage when 1.8X is still less than the price of a cab?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Bullshit. I give "free" rides to my friends and family all the time. I've even given a free ride to a lady with a walker who was lost in the medical center here.
> 
> You think you can't drive your friend somewhere for free because their car is not running?
> 
> ...


I was referring to doing street hails...but I get your point.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What a bunch of cry babies. So much for the tough New Yorkers. Poor babies had to pay cab rates to get home safe. Something they do every night.

Oh the horror.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

uber1987 said:


> 1.8 surge is still cheaper then a taxi


Yes, but they want cheaper than cheap!


Red Leader said:


> What a bunch of cry babies. So much for the tough New Yorkers. Poor babies had to pay cab rates to get home safe. Something they do every night.
> 
> Oh the horror.


I hear you, but actually Uber is pretty much same price at base fare as Taxi in NYC. Except good 'ol Pool...


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber has single-handedly created an entire generation of cheap-asses who are entirely too reliant on a *PHONE APP* just to get home.

Lmao, oh boy I had to pay my driver a half-decent rate for him to risk his life taking me home.

What would these ****ing morons do without uber? Holy ****ing shit


----------



## New2Diss (Sep 19, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> What I cannot understand is how rates that are cheaper than a taxi can possibly be considered price gouging.


u cant understand because u are sane


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Yes, but they want cheaper than cheap!
> 
> I hear you, but actually Uber is pretty much same price at base fare as Taxi in NYC. Except good 'ol Pool...


Well in that case.....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> John Wayne once wrote: "Life is hard, it's even harder when you're stupid"


Ahem.
http://www.snopes.com/quotes/johnwayne/lifehard.asp


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Ahem.
> http://www.snopes.com/quotes/johnwayne/lifehard.asp


Interesting, now who looks stupid?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Interesting, now who looks stupid?


ive trumped you enough today


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> ive trumped you enough today


I think the opposite is true, what do the rest of you guys think? First of all you used the wrong word for gouging, secondly you misquoted John Wayne, thirdly you couldn't answer a simple question as to how it could be called gouging if it's cheaper than a cab, fourthly you sound like a cabby troll.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Needless to say, you're correct.
> 
> Anti-gouging laws, the way they are written now, make it difficult for people in a lot of areas. After a Sandy or Katrina scale storm, its difficult to get construction crews from out of town into an area for repairs if they can't raise their fees.


They imported " undocumented workers" by the tens of thousands.
Set up camps for them. Contractors had fights over " stealing" each other's labor . a few duels almost broke out. I remember where some of the camps were after Katrina.
10 undocumented workers can skin a roof and reroof in less than a day.Sounds like a herd of cattle on the roof.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> This is the media's fault. Uber's worse criticism in the media is surge pricing during times of crisis. Almost everyone uses uber now and in any crisis the news will look to see how much uber charges during that time of panic. I wish there was real journalism about uber and showcase on how little drivers make and the bs we go through everyday.
> 
> I think it's funny that people expect to be picked up with no surge when a city shuts down the subways and other major forms of transportation. Uber allows minor pax complaints to get credits for free rides. So now most pax find a way to complain about anything to get a free ride. It is so shameful.


THE MEDIA DOES NOT CRITCIZE SOLDIERS FOR COMBAT PAY.
Hazard pay is not considered " PRICE Gouging". It is considered FAIR.
IF you dont want to pay hazard pay,WALK. Or you can hide for a few hours.
An UBER ride is nether a right or a necessity, it is a privilege, a privilege that you pay for.
Dont get rescued,then criticize your rescuers !
You want to complain about price gouging ? Worry about a pharmaceutical company that jacks Medicine up 1000% ,yet sells the SAME medicine for pennies on the dollar in Canada and Mexico !
This happens every day. Not 1.8 times surge markup. These people are clueless and should shut up.


----------



## 4736353377384555736 (Aug 27, 2016)

There is a difference between price gouging and surge pricing!

Suppose you run a store and have a bunch of candles in stock and the electricity in town goes out so you jack up the price of your candles by 10x. That would be price gouging. Why? You already have the candles in stock, it takes no more work for you to sell them, the only reason your prices are up is because people have no choice but to purchase them.

Surge is different because the drivers aren't already on the road. They have to do extra work to get in their cars when they otherwise wouldn't and take extra risks to come out and drive dangerous or undesirable situations. The extra pay reflects this.

These are two very different situations. Surge pricing incentivizes and rewards workers for going beyond the call of duty. Price gouging doesn't.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

People just hate Surge. They want to do anything and everything to dispose of it while getting way under market value for base fares. Americans in general are very cheap...it' goes back to our Puritan days. When frugality was seen as being pious.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> How about hilary showing her aoft side and help these people out with her foundation thats made for helping out the weak  haha


She will definitely show her soft side. Granting 500,000 Syrian refugees in the next 4 years with amnesty. Hope we don't have anymore NYC instances that makes Uber surge rates to the disliking of the public.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I recommend the cheapos take Fuber pool during terror events and natural disasters. It's much cheaper.


Yeah lol bombs going off and their ping is jumping thru drivers until one 10min away accepts it lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> not my problem if you dont know what price gorging is


I didn't know that there's a price on gorging. I only thought it makes you fat. I think you meant price gouging. To be truthful it is your problem if chitownXdriver doesn't know what "price gorging" is.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> She will definitely show her soft side. Granting 500,000 Syrian refugees in the next 4 years with amnesty. Hope we don't have anymore NYC instances that makes Uber surge rates to the disliking of the public.


Only because the Republicans can't seem to get anyone competent enough to run against her, I'm a registered Democrat and would have voted for Kasich in a heartbeat over Hillary. But with the nut job running against her now? Never!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Only because the Republicans can't seem to get anyone competent enough to run against her, I'm a registered Democrat and would have voted for Kasich in a heartbeat over Hillary. But with the nut job running against her now? Never!


One hundred percent agree. Trump is the fat kid on the playground that calls everyone names. He's such an idiot. But this extremist immigration thing is no joke. Did you see today that Homeland Security admitted to granting citizenship to almost 900 deportees with ties to security concerned countries because of fingerprinting flaws. I think events like this are going to become much more frequent. Just be prepared.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You can count on the fact that the 1.8 Uber surge was still about half the price of a cab. Where is the outcry while cabs are ALWAYS gouging customers according to these entitled pax's logic ?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You can count on the fact that the 1.8 Uber surge was still about half the price of a cab. Where is the outcry while cabs are ALWAYS gouging customers according to these entitled pax's logic ?


What pax don't seem to understand is that it's either pay surge or have no rides at all. If prices were kept at base fare, drivers would not log on or drive to the area to pick them up. So anytime someone complains about surge price they should throw an econ book at them.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

sicky said:


> Articles like this piss me off! They want us to drive into dangerous areas and potentially get ourselves injured or killed for virtually no pay! we make peanuts at base rates and that's what these idiots expect even after a bomb goes off. Honestly, I wouldn't drive into an area under a terror attack for even 2x surge.
> 
> See article below:
> 
> ...


Whining about rates but at the same time pointing out there was a surge? Wish I had those problems in Des Moines. Just imagine if Uber existed in NYC on 9/11. Do you think it might have surged a bit? Hey, there might be bombs going off... You know what, I might pay 20X surge if I think you can GTFO of where I am as fast as possible. As much as it pains me to defend it, it is sad that amidst terrorist attacks, people focus on stupid shit like a 1.8X surge from Uber. Don't worry about the terrorists... Nothing to see here... keep moving please. Wake up people. If a bomb goes off and being mad at Uber is your first thought, something is wrong upstairs.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Hold on let me drive into an active shootee/bomber situation and pick your punk ass up for $2.40


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Last night there were riots in Charlotte, Uber turned off surge and there were still people out there driving. We are our own worst enemies.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

sicky said:


> Articles like this piss me off! They want us to drive into dangerous areas and potentially get ourselves injured or killed for virtually no pay! we make peanuts at base rates and that's what these idiots expect even after a bomb goes off. Honestly, I wouldn't drive into an area under a terror attack for even 2x surge.


Ask each complainer how many pickups they did to get people out of danger. Then tell them to shut up. It's NOT an underpaid Uber driver's job to risk his life.


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Honest question did Uber tell the drivers what was happening aside from the surge going? If not the drivers could be driving into a potential kill box blind.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Nalnip said:


> Honest question did Uber tell the drivers what was happening aside from the surge going? If not the drivers could be driving into a potential kill box blind.


Did uber even know?


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Did uber even know?


They did cap the rate. So figure they would know.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

So, I should drive in riskier conditions WITHOUT a premium incentive? Yeah, Uber!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> So, I should drive in riskier conditions WITHOUT a premium incentive? Yeah, Uber!


This one isn't Uber's call- there are state laws about prices during civil disturbances and natural laws.

I suppose if it went to a judge and jury, they *might* be able to beat the rap. But they aren't going to try, there really isn't anything in it for them for to do so.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> This one isn't Uber's call- there are state laws about prices during civil disturbances and natural laws.
> 
> I suppose if it went to a judge and jury, they *might* be able to beat the rap. But they aren't going to try, there really isn't anything in it for them for to do so.


The rules they agreed to with the NY Attorney General were no more than 2.1 surge after a natural disaster (and by extension civil disturbance). So 1.8 after a bombing is fine and in North Carolina they have recently held the surge at nothing during the riots in Charlotte and the gas shortages that occurred after the pipeline break. Not driving at regular fare when it's really hard to find gas, sorry. But never fear, they were able to find a few desperate souls who were willing to go out.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

you cant have it both ways.... its supply and demand... we rush to surges because demand is high. we cant say its unfair and then take advantage of the surge. same goes with the rain or snow... more pax want to take uber then. should we say that's not fair?? that's price gouging. if you are a driver, and you are saying uber is price gouging, then you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Roy1969 (Aug 29, 2016)

New2Diss said:


>


Agree with you about hypocrite drivers, but because drivers are immigrants and all they care about is money?? I am an immigrant, and unless you are a native American, so are you. We live in the biggest capitalist society in the world... this culture is all about money. Not immigrants. Sounds like you are bitter.. immigrants happen to beat you at your game. Go and vote for trump, he is your savior. See what happens - because he so feels for you


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

toyotarola said:


> And no insurance if the app isn't on a trip, you know the pax would screw the driver if there was an accident.


Not true. As long as there's no fee collected for giving a trip, the drivers personal insurance works just fine. It's the instant the driver turns into a taxi (pay for service) his personal insurance is in question.

A person can give all the free rides he/ she likes.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The irony in all this is that's about what it actually costs to drive a car around a city transporting people. Looks like just another Uber propaganda piece to keep drivers feeling as though they're lucky to get the rates their getting.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

terrorists setting off bombs --> no complaints
Uber setting price according to supply and demand --> BIG problem! 

sigh...


----------

